# Private health insurance quotes



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello all

Been reading with interest about health Insurance and wonder what the new rules will bring however I am getting a few quotes together and so far only have one. Just wondered how it faired. 

A standard international cover for for us. 

40 year old fit healthy man. 
46 year old woman. Re curing kidney stones
3 year old child

£246 per month for the three of us. 

That sound reasonable? If anyone has a better company to try I would welcome a PM

Thank you. 

John and deb.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

thejohn32 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Been reading with interest about health Insurance and wonder what the new rules will bring however I am getting a few quotes together and so far only have one. Just wondered how it faired.
> 
> ...


Hi, I assume you are moving to Cyprus? If so please make sure your insurance company is aware you will be a permanent resident in another EU country. I know from experience of one UK insurance company that will not insure ex pat residents abroad. 
Kind regards


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> Hi, I assume you are moving to Cyprus? If so please make sure your insurance company is aware you will be a permanent resident in another EU country. I know from experience of one UK insurance company that will not insure ex pat residents abroad.
> Kind regards


My 35 y.o wife has got a quote from a Cyprus company for a basic insurance that can please the immigration if necessary. About 150 € per year.

Anders


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes we will be resident in Cyprus. The company know this and that is why they said their price is what it is. 

Anders. Be very interested to hear who you went through. Albeit I am sure with a three year old visits to docs and a and e will be a regular thing so don't want to swap cover for price.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Yes we will be resident in Cyprus. The company know this and that is why they said their price is what it is.
> 
> Anders. Be very interested to hear who you went through. Albeit I am sure with a three year old visits to docs and a and e will be a regular thing so don't want to swap cover for price.


insurance price always depends on what risks the company think they take. I have no doubt that my own insurance should be very expensive considering age and existing problems like diabetes and high blood pressure even if both are treated.

But I now pay in to the system so I will get a Medical card in 3 months when the first payment is made

Anders


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anders. 

So you are saying you do not need private insurance if you are a EU. Registered as a resident and pay into the state? That right?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Anders.
> 
> So you are saying you do not need private insurance if you are a EU. Registered as a resident and pay into the state? That right?


If you work, as employed or as me self employed you must be registered in the social security system and pay contributions. It is for self employed 12,6 % on your net profit per month. As employed the employer is responsible for the payments, and he pay about 50% and he deduct the rest from your salary. This will give you and your family the right to public healthcare on state hospitals. If its 100% free or cost something depends on your income, and the size of your family. There will be some changes in 3 months but what is not known yet. Most is rumors. 
However the public system takes longer time and is crowded. But public healthcare is considered of good quality in Cyprus

Anders


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh god. Another minefield. 

Ok thanks again anders.


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

This will give you and your family the right to public healthcare on state hospitals

Hi Anders,
When you say family, does this include children aged over 18yrs and without work residing with parent (who is working full-time & has paid into system for over 5yrs)

Racheal


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

rac1 said:


> This will give you and your family the right to public healthcare on state hospitals
> 
> Hi Anders,
> When you say family, does this include children aged over 18yrs and without work residing with parent (who is working full-time & has paid into system for over 5yrs)
> ...


In the application form it states children under 18 y.o.a

Anders


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Anders, I expected that to be the case but my mum still thinks of my younger brother as her baby! 
Your wife's basic insurance quote is a very good price. I have been looking for myself & the lowest quote received is around €270. 

Racheal


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I urge you all to check out the terms and conditions of the policies and not just buy on price.

Health Insurance quotes over here are based on age only. Existing conditions, whether you know about them or not, are excluded. Known conditions must be disclosed and will cause an immediate statement of no cover regarding anything remotely related to the condition. There will be no reduction in premium despite the excluded risks.

You may find other onerous conditions such as some policies deal with cancer as initial treatment only and won't cover ongoing treatment. Some companies won't let you see the full policy terms and exclusions until you have paid for it, you then have 30 days to cancel, making selection even more difficult.

I will make the point that the immigration department has no idea if you keep the policy up or let it lapse once residency is issued.

Pete


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I urge you all to check out the terms and conditions of the policies and not just buy on price.
> 
> Health Insurance quotes over here are based on age only. Existing conditions, whether you know about them or not, are excluded. Known conditions must be disclosed and will cause an immediate statement of no cover regarding anything remotely related to the condition. There will be no reduction in premium despite the excluded risks.
> 
> ...


We decided to get the most basic because I am conviced Yuliya will be covered as my dependent as soon as I get my medical card. For me it was no use anyway, it does not cover my problems as you say

Anders


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> We decided to get the most basic because I am conviced Yuliya will be covered as my dependent as soon as I get my medical card. For me it was no use anyway, it does not cover my problems as you say
> 
> Anders


It turned out that her EHIC card was enough health insurance until she get her yellow slip and can be added to my medical card.

And my medical card was a quick visit to the Citizen Service center in Limassol and I got it in my hand

Anders


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Dave and I have medical insurance with Axa for both of us £159 pm. This covers just about everything...it doesn't cover pre disposed known and documented illness...It also covers emergency dental treatment and repatriation! As both Dave and I have medical problems, this was a very good quote! I found the broker on the expat forum!!
Pat


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> Dave and I have medical insurance with Axa for both of us £159 pm. This covers just about everything...it doesn't cover pre disposed known and documented illness...It also covers emergency dental treatment and repatriation! As both Dave and I have medical problems, this was a very good quote! I found the broker on the expat forum!!
> Pat


this does sound good value, but not because you both have medical problems because, as you say, these preconditions are written out-please explain? Also (as someone else already mentioned), for new conditions/illnesses do they cover ongoing treatment or only diagnosis and pretreatment ie a few doctor visits, xrays/us, pain relief and then your on your own?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bencooper said:


> this does sound good value, but not because you both have medical problems because, as you say, these preconditions are written out-please explain? Also (as someone else already mentioned), for new conditions/illnesses do they cover ongoing treatment or only diagnosis and pretreatment ie a few doctor visits, xrays/us, pain relief and then your on your own?


Have you misunderstood? Existing conditions are not covered in this or any other policy I have seen.

Always check the small print carefully as that's where you usually find the clause stating that pre-existing conditions are not covered whether they are known or not.

Pete


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Not only are pre existing conditions not covered on many policies but anything that could be linked could exclude conditions/treatment in the future ( I have worked for a medical insurance company so I have some experience is assessing claims) for example an incident of high blood pressure in the past could mean you are not covered for any heart condition, Visiting the doctor for headaches in the past could mean you are not covered for a stroke. It really depends on who is assessing your claim. You need to read any policy small print very carefully and declare any and every condition you have visited a doctor for within the time scale specified by the company. This may vary from the past three years to the past ten years. Some companies do cover pre existing conditions but these are usually very pricey. 
What ever you do shop wisely, and be aware the insurance companies are there to make money.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Not only are pre existing conditions not covered on many policies but anything that could be linked could exclude conditions/treatment in the future ( I have worked for a medical insurance company so I have some experience is assessing claims) for example an incident of high blood pressure in the past could mean you are not covered for any heart condition, Visiting the doctor for headaches in the past could mean you are not covered for a stroke. It really depends on who is assessing your claim. You need to read any policy small print very carefully and declare any and every condition you have visited a doctor for within the time scale specified by the company. This may vary from the past three years to the past ten years. Some companies do cover pre existing conditions but these are usually very pricey.
> What ever you do shop wisely, and be aware the insurance companies are there to make money.


What you write about pre-existing conditions confirms what I previously posted. However in all my searches for a policy I never found one in Cyprus that would cover a pre-existing condition. Even the slightest hint of a problem and they would exclude anything vaguely related to it.

Pete


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> What you write about pre-existing conditions confirms what I previously posted. However in all my searches for a policy I never found one in Cyprus that would cover a pre-existing condition. Even the slightest hint of a problem and they would exclude anything vaguely related to it.
> 
> Pete


I don't know of one either, although there may well be one out there somewhere. . Many people I know, even in UK have stopped paying in to a health insurance and are saving while they are fit and healthy, what they would have spent monthly to pay any bills in the future. Not the answer for all I know but at least you can get access to the money if needed.


----------

